# Big Black Box appears in the Middle of the TV screen



## daytoday (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got a new H20. Every once in awhile a Big Black Box appears in the Middle of my TV screen. It randomly does this about 2-3 times an hour. It seems to hapen when I change channels or menus? I Called D* Technical Service and they where no help. I spent over an hour with them and they had me do the usual stuff, reset, unplug, ect... The Tech said that she had never heard of this and did not know what to do about it? The only way I can make the Black Box temporarely disappear is either (to turn it off/on) or I can (Reset the receiver) or (on a few occasions just change to another screen and it will go away). 

I know it is not my TV, because I can switch over to Cable TV on the same TV and not experience any problems.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm just about to pitch the H20 out in the street! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rirwin1983 (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a similar issue, seems to happen on the 30's or 00 time (i.e 3:30, 4:00) the screen flicters to a black screen for maybe a sec or 2, total picture and audio cut off. but is not predictable beyond the above time references.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

Make sure you have all closed-captioning turned off.


----------



## TAJ2 (Sep 12, 2006)

r1ga said:


> Make sure you have all closed-captioning turned off.


I had this issue and it was the TV. It is related to CC.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

It's called a teletext box. Back in the 80s, when closed captioning was new, the idea developed that we would be able to access information through our TVs via a modified form of closed captioning. It looked and acted like the old message boards on cable access stations. The idea died soon after it was birthed due to PCs and bulletin boards and something called the Internet.

One remnant of teletext is the box that was the background for the text. It still pops up from time to time when certain captioning modes are selected on the TV. You should never use the "text" modes-they are for teletext only and will trigger the black box.


----------



## daytoday (Nov 14, 2006)

Everyone,

Thanks for the info, that looks like that solved my problem. It's amazing how simple it was to fix. I wish the D* technical people made it this simple. I'll report back in a few days to confirm that it 100% solved the problem!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

You must have got the eeediots. In tech support, there is a common problem page you are supposed to look to first, and wouldn't'ja'know....BLACK BOX is one of the links to click...and it tells reps to have the customer turn off CC!!!

sheesh!


----------

